# Plainwell Office



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Maybe not the right forum for this question, but I thought maybe someone who works there might read this. I'm wondering if that office is open Mon. after Christmas? I would like to check a deer. Thanx for any help and Have A Merry Christmas!!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

SKUNK said:


> Maybe not the right forum for this question, but I thought maybe someone who works there might read this. I'm wondering if that office is open Mon. after Christmas? I would like to check a deer. Thanx for any help and Have A Merry Christmas!!


Should be, always has been in the past.


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Thanx boehr!


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

They might not be open actually. The SOS will be closed on Monday, and I assume all banks and post offices will be also. Monday is a federal holiday since Christmas on a Sunday.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

cireofmi said:


> They might not be open actually. The SOS will be closed on Monday, and I assume all banks and post offices will be also. Monday is a federal holiday since Christmas on a Sunday.


Yep, I think your right. Forgot about the weekend holiday thing for offices, field CO's always took the actual holiday regardless weekend or not.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

The following was taken from the DNR site:
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2011_Deer_Check_State_List_361857_7.pdf
Scroll down on the pdf for specific offices. 

DNR Deer Check Stations for the 2011 Deer Season - Last day to check deer is Friday, January 6, 2012
Operation Service Centers and the Rose Lake Field Office will have someone available to check deer Monday-Friday between 10AM-2PM throughout all deer seasons.
Other check stations are only open on specific days. *(All DNR offices are closed on State holidays: November 11, 24 & 25, and December 23, 26, 30, 2011, & Jan. 2, 2012)*


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Thanx petronius


----------

